# Gecko rack



## CrazyNut (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello,
I have decided I want to start breeding geckos (mainly Levis and U.milli) and to make it easier I would like to have them on a heated rack/shelf. I am assuming the best way to heat the entire rack is to use a heat cord attached to a thermostat. I was just wondering if someone here can give me some tips and useful advice before I dive into this DIY project?
thanks

CN


----------



## Reptiles101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey [MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION]! I've recently purchased a gecko rack system, and it's pretty simple to put one together. Just route one or two groves about 100mm in from the back and repeat if u want another row, but the gecko rack I've got only has one row and gets to the temperature I need. You'll need to get your hands on some melamine as this is what nearly everyone using for any type of rack really. Yeah so all you'll really need is a router, heat cord, a good quality on/off thermo, some melamine shelving and some tubs and basically that's all you need to build one. Hope this helps you a tad 




[/URL]


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 19, 2014)

Cheers. Only one problem... I don't have router  does it have to be routed in? 
I suppose the tubs won't slide in and out if they are not? Thanks again.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Sep 19, 2014)

I haven't heard of one being made without using a router, and like u said the tubs won't slide in & out smoothly with having the cord say stuck down with tape. Do you know anyone that would let u borrow one?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 19, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> Cheers. Only one problem... I don't have router  does it have to be routed in?
> I suppose the tubs won't slide in and out if they are not? Thanks again.



Circular saw with a guide on it should work just as well, might need a couple widths of the blade to fit the cord in though.


Rick


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 21, 2014)

Rogue5861 said:


> Circular saw with a guide on it should work just as well, might need a couple widths of the blade to fit the cord in though.
> 
> 
> Rick


ahh ok might give that ago a bit of scrap, I have 2 circular saws lol.
[MENTION=35856]Reptiles101[/MENTION] I think my dads mate might have one will have to ask lol. 

Cheers guys.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 24, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> I think my dads mate might have one will have to ask lol.
> 
> Cheers guys.



You could also ask if someone has a dremel or multi tool; it would take longer but work just as well.


----------



## RileysGeckos (Sep 29, 2014)

If you dont use a router or other tool to allow the heat cord to lay into the wood you can glue or nail down something the same thickness as the heat cord onto the melamine so the tubs can slide through proberly.
Hope that helps
Riley


----------



## scorps (Sep 29, 2014)

Just buy a router, they are around $100.

If you want to start breeding reptiles you will need a lot more then $100


----------

